# changing lights



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

currently I have 2 screw in 19 watt cp bulb, which I know isn't giving me 3.8 wpg since those bulbs aren't efficent, I'm planning to bump it up to 40 watts pc, will I be looking at algae problems?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

NO3 and PO4 levels? Tank size? You could have 10 wpg over a tank and not have algae problems. You just have to keep everything in balance. (CO2, Ferts, lighting)


----------

